# Garmin 705



## vsimmons (Sep 21, 2007)

I am in the market for a new computer. I have a cateye that tells me nothing, and am getting ready for something with cadence, but I'm not ready for power, I don't think. I originally started looking at the Garmin 305, but the 705 does full gps, and you can download maps and all kinds of things, plus it somehow integrates power, if you get compatible transducers. Does anyone have any experience with these things? Is there anything else comparable to look at?


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Polar CS600 works good for me. Comes with excellent software for analysing ride afterwards and power module is available as an option (now or later as need/budget dictates). Doesn't have the GPS navigation that the 705 has... but that also means it doesn't have the bulk or the short battery life of the 705 as well..


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

The 705 is brand spankin' new. I'm still waiting to hear some solid road tests on the thing. It seems the 305 has been hit or miss for people, so I'm going to hold out and let others do the bleeding edge thing. 

Here is my wet dream... an iphone with gps and cycling program. It would have bluetooth headphones, and a bluetooth rear view camera mounted to the seatpost. It would have the ability for hands free vocal controls while riding to allow the cyclist to flip between gps map, rear view, cycling stats, and itunes. If could get all that on my handlebars then I'd be happy as a clam!


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

just to add another option - polar is coming out with a new multi-sport that will also do GPS; unfortunately it is a second unit that talks to the watch though.

I really like my 305 and have seriously been thinking about the 705, but until there are more reports on what power units it is compatible with and how accurate they are, I'll wait.
At this point I think I may just get a Garmin vista Hcx or 60cxs map instead of upgrading to the 705. When I'd be most interested in the mapping functions, I'm not worried about every ounce of weight, so a separate unit wouldn't be that big of a deal - and then I can use it for backpacking and in the car for driving directions. Heck, now that I think about it, the driving directions and local lists of restaurants etc would be nice on some of my longer rides, not sure the 705 could do that.....


----------



## vsimmons (Sep 21, 2007)

I agree, it would be wise to see what reports come out. It sure sounds like the bomb, but promises promises. It would be nice to go "get lost" in a strange area without getting lost. The 305 is probably enough, but the additional functionality the 705 promises would be worth the extra money to me - if it works well!


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

bsaunder said:


> just to add another option - polar is coming out with a new multi-sport that will also do GPS; unfortunately it is a second unit that talks to the watch though.
> 
> I really like my 305 and have seriously been thinking about the 705, but until there are more reports on what power units it is compatible with and how accurate they are, I'll wait.
> At this point I think I may just get a Garmin vista Hcx or 60cxs map instead of upgrading to the 705. When I'd be most interested in the mapping functions, I'm not worried about every ounce of weight, so a separate unit wouldn't be that big of a deal - and then I can use it for backpacking and in the car for driving directions. Heck, now that I think about it, the driving directions and local lists of restaurants etc would be nice on some of my longer rides, not sure the 705 could do that.....




I think I'm doing what you plan to do as well........ I have a 305 and really love it, couldn't imagine riding without it now, it does everything I want and I don't care about the power, as I have very little to record anyway.. 

And I'd also love to have the 60cxs for hiking and driving, I think it is cheaper and not sure the 705 would be as good for hiking as the 60cxs.... and also the 60cxs has been out for a while and getting very good reports. I need to still look at teh vista hcx and maybe research a few others as well.


----------



## bikeguy0 (Sep 23, 2007)

I may look into it as I am always having problems getting to the trail head for a mountain ride. If the 705 can double as my cycling computer for 2 bikes and a Navigation unit that I can take in the car for a trip then it would be worth the price. If not, seems like a lot of money for a bike computer that needs additional components to measure power output. I am excited though, tired of hand writing directions )


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Looking for anyone that has this yet.


----------



## Ian (Feb 18, 2004)

culdeus said:


> Looking for anyone that has this yet.


Uh, not available yet. And Garmin says that they will be delayed.


----------



## Spear Legweak (Mar 27, 2006)

If the 705 came with the ability to tell me where I am on a map in case I take a wrong turn or something (need for my MTB adventures) then I'd get it. I could care less about racing myself or what route I took and looking at it on a home computer afterwards. Uhhh, hello, I know the route I took because I just did it. I spoke with Garmin about this and they said it could be a future firmware upgrade if they think enough people want it added. Maybe they were just blowing smoke to get me to buy it anyway. +1 for Polar cs600


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

Spear Legweak said:


> If the 705 came with the ability to tell me where I am on a map in case I take a wrong turn or something (need for my MTB adventures) then I'd get it. I could care less about racing myself or what route I took and looking at it on a home computer afterwards. Uhhh, hello, I know the route I took because I just did it. I spoke with Garmin about this and they said it could be a future firmware upgrade if they think enough people want it added. Maybe they were just blowing smoke to get me to buy it anyway. +1 for Polar cs600


I thought that is what the GSP mapping did. Well in that case it is worthless to me.


----------



## KINBOY (Oct 8, 2007)

I have the Edge 305 HR CAD and love it. I have had no issues and about 90% of the issues are solved on the forums and issues that are not are being dealt with very well from responses that I have read. In and out of warranty claims are back to user in less than a week in most cases and out of warranty is being done with a trade in and its under 25% of the cost of a new unit. 
I lost my disc at one point for the map source code and they shipped me one within 3 days. 
If you are reading reports about bad units remember you hear the screaming person but never the 100 happy users that person represents. 

KIN


----------



## RelevantAaron (Oct 16, 2007)

1. According to Garmin's website, the 705 is delayed till Q1 2008
2. I love my 305 Edge, but the data is the best part. If you are looking for true GPS than I agree, you will be disappointed. Not sure if the 705 adds more in the nav department but a good peek can be found here:http://www.gpsmagazine.com/2007/09/garmin_edge_705_handson_previe.php


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

These guys are coming out with some new cool technology.
Check it out.
http://www.allenracks.com/


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Have had an order in since December and still haven't gotten mine. Anyone else with any details?


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

the 705 has been delayed for a couple more months, dont know why but i have heard stories of early versions having problems with just randomly turning off.

the polar cs600's are stupid!! i have set one up for a customer already and there is so many sensor and wires running around the rear chainstay area it really clutters the bike BAD. the worst is the senor that mounts on the cs that reads the chain, it has to set about 5mm from the chain, so you have to stack these rubber spacers (looks like a block) to get the senor high enough, CRAP. the idea is neat i will give you that but the set up is crazy, if you really want power then get a power tap or SRM. 

i have a 305 and its the best thing ever, comes with 2 mounts and i got 2 more ( i have 4 bikes, MTB, road, CX, track/fixie) i dont to have 4 different comps for each bike, just have the mounts on each bikes stem, then whatever bike i want to ride i just clip the 305 on it. plus i can set it up to read exactly how I want it to read, so nice!


----------



## jimijoe43 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have an Edge 305 - great computer. I was hoping the next models would come with more features and yes the 705 is the answer. However I'll wait for a couple more years before I go for the upgrades - The size will get smaller, battery will last forever, all the little bugs that the prototypes had will be gone. Buy a 305 for now - most bugs are gone, battery power needs help on long rides though.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

jimijoe43 said:


> I have an Edge 305 - great computer. I was hoping the next models would come with more features and yes the 705 is the answer. However I'll wait for a couple more years before I go for the upgrades - The size will get smaller, battery will last forever, all the little bugs that the prototypes had will be gone. Buy a 305 for now - most bugs are gone, battery power needs help on long rides though.



Yeah, but I'm planning on using it for car guidance also which is the only way I can self-justify the cost of such a tool anyways. 

I guess I can wait it out.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

as a car GPS is not going to be the best. i mean the screen will be to small to really see the streets well, so you will really take your time to look at the screen and not at the road. next thing you know you hit a biker because you were looking at your GPS so hard. not cool


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Not going to be a full time car GPS. And probably hardly ever solo. Will also utilize it for backwoods uses on MTB/ATV/foot so I don't get lost. Look, I had to sell this to the mrs. somehow.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

ok i get that


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Mine is still not in yet. Anyone get one? Thoughts?


----------



## Claudio14 (Jan 25, 2008)

I wish I had a GPS on by bike this past weekend, i took a wrong turn a kind of got lost in an unfamiliar town and extended my ride an extra 30 minutes.


----------



## mmorast (Oct 22, 2007)

Girlfriend has one. This is a nice computer. Simple setup of cadence sensor. The version with street maps is a must. This allows you to create routes that can be navigable (i.e. "turn left" here messages), see roads when you do not have route planned and need to find way, use as navigation to a point of interest. These are the real improvements over 305. It is bigger than 305, but not so much to be annoying. I plan on getting one when money comes available. The version without maps is not that much of improvement over 305.


----------



## dewhastme (Jun 21, 2007)

I use a 305 and a 60csx. IMO the 60csx is the best GPS Garmin makes, great reception and durability for hiking, driving, and biking - at a very low cost (not including maps). If I'm in an unfamiliar area with my bike I will keep my 305 in the normal position on the bars and then take the 60csx in my back pocket incase I need to find a way home. 

I was planning on getting a mount for the 60csx for longer rides like RAGBRAI. Using the 705 for turn by turn directions sounds annoying to me... I am very very rarely on my bike in an area that I'm not familiar with, and if I do I take the far superior 60csx.


----------



## scubad (Jun 22, 2004)

I have had my 705 for a couple of weeks now. First, let me say that I'm a tech geek. I like my gadgets. My prior bike computer was a Polar 725. Great computer and had no problems with it. In some respects I like it better. It computes your calories based on HR not on speed/distance like the Garmin. I like Polar's software better than Garmin's. Easier to view and get data, create lap markers where you want them.

The 705 is a nice computer and has great visibility in all light conditions. Much better than the 305. I do enjoy uploading to Motion Based and hope they continue developing features in that service for cyclists. I was down in Phoenix last week and don't know the area all that well. The Maps helped out a couple of times in staying on the right streets and avoid the streets with no shoulder and faster traffic. I consider this a big plus. In my home environment I know the roads so the maps are not as critical.

In general it captures the information that I need, speed, distance, HR, ascent and cadence. I would like to go to power some day so I'm looking at the Quarq. Will wait and see how that plays out.

Over the next few weeks I'm going to run the computers side by side to compare settings. Calories will definitely not be the same, but it looks like the total ascent will be off as well.

ScubaD


----------



## vsimmons (Sep 21, 2007)

I just bought the 705 with cadence, hr, and the maps. As soon as I figure it out and use it a couple of times, I'll post a review.


----------



## Triker (Sep 27, 2004)

I kept my regular computer with cadence and bought the Vista Hcx with maps and a bike mount. Combined with my Polar HRM that I can use in the gym I have everything I need and can use the Vista in the car as well. A lot of separate gadgets; but a lot more flexible and cheaper with just as much data.

I spent a month on vacation riding in a strange area and the GPS with maps was a great resource. I'll probably not use it on my at home routes that I'm familiar with.


----------



## I am Dirt (Jan 30, 2008)

I've had my 705 for about 4 weeks now. My last computer was the old 301. The 705 is much nicer. 

The thing that sold it for me was the navigation capabilites. I love being able to take a cue sheet, click it into mapmyride.com and generate a GPX file from it. Copy that to the 705 and you can have turn by turn directions. It makes trying out new rides super easy. In the mid-atlantic region, the Potlomac Pedalers web site has been an awesome resource for cue sheets. 

The Nav stuff isn't perfect though. It doesn't completely replace a rider's sense of direction and common sense. I can't just switch off my brain and do what the computer tells me to... as tempting as that sounds. 

Whenever translating from something like google maps to a GPX file, there are always little variances that can be interpreted by the 705 as the need to turn onto some tiny spec of a side road instead of staying on the main road. I only encountered this when I used someone else's plot and they were not super careful to color within the lines when they clicked in the route. 

Additionally, you need to pay attention to dirt roads. On the same plot refernced above, the person routed us on over 5 miles of dirt roads. This wouldn't be a problem if we'd have known about it ahead of time and had somewhat wider tires and a little less tire pressure in them. In the end it was no big deal.

The lesson to learn from that is be very precise when entering your plots in google maps and generally have an idea in your head about what the cue sheet is. I also carry a paper copy of the cue sheet if something happens to the 705. 

The user manual on the 705 is pretty good for basic stuff. For a ot of the complex things that the 705 can do, it just plain SUCKS! I've figured out what I really need in order to get it to work correctly, but I generally found that trial and error was MUCH more effective than consulting the manual. 

There are a few things that I wish it would do. It announces upcoming turns very well. It lets you know a ways before the turn and then immediately before the turn. I wish that it would use a different tone for right turns and left turns. That would make it easier to ride heads up instead of looking to the computer to let you know. Most of the time that is no big deal. Where it would help is on windy days when my eyes are watering. Looking ahead is no problem. Looking down at the computer isn't always super clear. Not the computers fault... it is the riders. The computer might help it though with the different tones. 

I'm going to be riding in France this summer and I'm totally psyched that I'll have the Edge with me. 

Alas, I've successfully written a freaking novel. Hope some of it was helpful. 

Pete


----------



## BobH (Jul 6, 2006)

Good stuff! Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## I am Dirt (Jan 30, 2008)

I had three people IM me and ask about how to use the GPX files and the navigation. It isn't very clear in the user manual at all. I answered them, but I'll also post it here in case others have the same question. 



Dr. Garminhead said:


> Oy oy
> 
> The process of getting a GPX from your computer to the 705 and then navigating is pretty easy... at least on a PC. It isn't, however, clear from the user manual what to do. If you've got a Mac, I don't know how to help you at this point. It likely is a very similar process where you copy the GPX file to the 705. The weird thing is that the GPX file does not get from your computer to the 705 through the Training Center software.
> 
> ...


----------



## scubad (Jun 22, 2004)

Please post it for reference.

ScubaD


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

Where did you guys find one?. Everywhere I've looked said out of stock until July.


----------



## I am Dirt (Jan 30, 2008)

scubad said:


> Please post it for reference.
> 
> ScubaD


Uhhhmmm I did. See the quote that makes up 3/4 of that last post. I just used a fictitious name.


----------



## I am Dirt (Jan 30, 2008)

prschatt said:


> Where did you guys find one?. Everywhere I've looked said out of stock until July.


Mine came from my local REI store. I got extra cadence kits from amazon.com. REI.com had them in stock a few weeks ago. No idea about now though. 

Pete


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

I am Dirt said:


> I had three people IM me and ask about how to use the GPX files and the navigation. It isn't very clear in the user manual at all. I answered them, but I'll also post it here in case others have the same question.


I hope Garmin & Saris get their s*&^ together and make their stuff compatible soon. I would purchase a 705 in a minute if I could use it to replace the Powertap CPU.

BTW, on an unrelated note, if anyone is looking for a GPS for the car, take a look at http://www.tvnav.com/nuvi650.htm. $295. I am not affiliated in any manner.


----------



## I am Dirt (Jan 30, 2008)

djg21 said:


> I hope Garmin & Saris get their s*&^ together and make their stuff compatible soon. I would purchase a 705 in a minute if I could use it to replace the Powertap CPU.


According to Garmin's web site, there is some functionality there. I don't have a powertap, but I thought about trying one at some point. 



Garmin Web Site said:


> *See Your Power*
> Edge 705 works with third-party ANT+Sport-enabled power meters (check back soon to view list of compatible devices) to display your power output in watts as you ride. This valuable data shows you how hard you're working, regardless of conditions affecting your ride, so you can train smarter. Get a competitive advantage by viewing power output along with Edge data all on the same display and storing this information to analyze your workout.





djg21 said:


> BTW, on an unrelated note, if anyone is looking for a GPS for the car, take a look at http://www.tvnav.com/nuvi650.htm. $295. I am not affiliated in any manner.


I got the 200 series a little while back. I really like the new generation of Garmin car nav systems. They're idiot-proof... trust me, they need to be for me to use them well. Cool thing is that it can use the same European map micro SD that the 705 does so I don't have to buy that twice. 

Thanks for the heads-up. 

Pete


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

I am Dirt said:


> According to Garmin's web site, there is some functionality there. I don't have a powertap, but I thought about trying one at some point.
> 
> 
> Pete


the Powertap SL 2.4 uses a communication protocol that is proprietary to Saris, and not Ant+Sport compatible. This has been a topic of frequent discussion, so I won't repeat, except to say that Saris has stated that "we are working hard to provide a compatibility solution for the ANT+Sport network but are, as of yet, unsure what form this will take or when it might happen."


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

djg21 said:


> the Powertap SL 2.4 uses a communication protocol that is proprietary to Saris, and not Ant+Sport compatible. This has been a topic of frequent discussion, so I won't repeat, except to say that Saris has stated that "we are working hard to provide a compatibility solution for the ANT+Sport network but are, as of yet, unsure what form this will take or when it might happen."


ANT+Sport is a great idea, a nice standard for sport related wireless items. Unfortunately a lot of companies are still using their proprietary systems for two reasons:

1. Legacy- a lot of companies made up their own when they started and don't want to bother to redevelop for a new standard.

2. Lock-in- this one is more nefarious. They figure that you buy one component and then you have to use the rest and buy more from them. Just look at Nike+ as an example.

So Saris has two choices really, either license their protocol to Garmin so they can read PTs information if possible, or update their own system to broadcast ANT+Sport. The latter is the better choice from a consumer standpoint so hopefully that is the way they go.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

prschatt said:


> Where did you guys find one?. Everywhere I've looked said out of stock until July.


I try to give my lbs all the business I can afford to. They got me one as quick as they could. Maybe not as fast as an REI, but I'm fine with it. Would have liked to have had it several points this year already though. 

Very excited. I'm really planning on trying some new routes with this. Could open up a lot of things for me that I've been somewhat nervous about trying.


----------



## I am Dirt (Jan 30, 2008)

djg21 said:


> the Powertap SL 2.4 uses a communication protocol that is proprietary to Saris, and not Ant+Sport compatible. This has been a topic of frequent discussion, so I won't repeat, except to say that Saris has stated that "we are working hard to provide a compatibility solution for the ANT+Sport network but are, as of yet, unsure what form this will take or when it might happen."


Thanks for the info. I didn't know about the standards. I haven't read into them that much. I was looking at the iBike Pro, but haven't done more than read their web site about it. You're right... this isn't the place for more than a basic discussion of it. 



akatsuki said:


> ANT+Sport is a great idea, a nice standard for sport related wireless items....


Cool info. Thank you. 

Pete


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

I figured out some things from just monkeying around with it and also with the help and advice of I am Dirt (thanks!) via PM.

First off for the turn indications and beeps you must be using it in guided road mode which means you'll have to purchase the maps. If you are on a MUT or other non road entities you won't get guidance (i.e. beeps) until you get back on the road and it sort of has a hard time with that especially if you don't draw a very good approximation of the MUT. Keep in mind I'm a n00b and if this turns out to be inaccurate I'll edit my post.

I do think this has a lot of value in terms of driving as well. The turn beeps are clear and the screen is small enough for a quick glance to see the direction it wishes you to travel. I used it for some driving today on routes I knew already and it was flawless. 

The customization of the main screen is beyond cool. I'm not sure what the other garmins had, but you can put in a ton of different data in different font sizes on the different pages. Everything from power, to cadence, to ETA, to sunset time at your location (helpful for me with bad night vision), to how far ahead/behind you are of your goal, calories, how long till you need to take a pee, etc. 

One thing I haven't figured out is how to have it give you the grade %. There's a box for it but it's always --%. I'll look into this.

I'll be taking it on my group rides this weekend. I'll upload the data somewhere just for the heck of it. I'll also put it on my trailer bike tonight to take the tike around on our park tour.


----------



## I am Dirt (Jan 30, 2008)

culdeus said:


> The customization of the main screen is beyond cool. I'm not sure what the other garmins had, but you can put in a ton of different data in different font sizes on the different pages. Everything from power, to cadence, to ETA, to sunset time at your location (helpful for me with bad night vision), to how far ahead/behind you are of your goal, calories, how long till you need to take a pee, etc.
> 
> One thing I haven't figured out is how to have it give you the grade %. There's a box for it but it's always --%. I'll look into this.


I do really like the customizable screens. I like that you have 2 that you can set up. They're easy to adjust too. 

I think the grade % may also rely on the maps. I like the elevation profile screen too. It lets you see what hills are coming up. 

Pete


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Yeah got the grade % thing to start working. dumped a little spin around the block in the laptop. Ready for the group ride tomorrow.


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

So if I already own a 305, does it make more sense to buy a basic 705 kit with nothing extra?


----------



## Colione (Mar 31, 2008)

A question about the 305...

From my understanding the 305 gives you directions if you use routes from motionbased, or perhaps mapmyride?

Is this true? And if so, how is it following directions without any maps? Is it easy? Feasible? Impossible?

Is the 705 better simply because you can see the other roads?

If you can shed some light, please do!


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

akatsuki said:


> So if I already own a 305, does it make more sense to buy a basic 705 kit with nothing extra?


Yes, that would seem to be the case. It's compatible with all the other bits that garmin uses.


----------



## vsimmons (Sep 21, 2007)

I have been slowly learning to use this. Thanks for your help I am dirt. It is not straight forward in the least, as far as uploading courses, maps, gpx files, etc, and this is further aggravated by the fact that I use a mac. I got mine with the mapsource card. I did learn that it is best to get the 705 without that preloaded card, and just get the mapsource DVD (unless, of course you have a mac) and micro card. That way it's easy to create your own courses. I did also just learn that they just came out with a mapsouce topo for the mac, which I will get for my mountain bike rides. The unit is very straight forward as far as uploading your ride data and being able to analyse all your stats. Using the nav features are also very easy. The only thing I am fighting with is the course, track, gpx, crs, trx, etc, and the difference with waypoints, track points, how are where they are saved, and what the differences with all the file extensions, mean, and there is no reference for this anywhere, so it is a research project...


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/40843


Output from the group ride this morning. Apparently I fell in a hole down to sea level early in the ride, but recovered. Other than that everything seems normal.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

TIP:

Just hitting "take me there" or whatever it's called will not start data recording. You must hit start/stop. Lost a whole group ride today as a result. Chalk it up to my n00bish tendencies.


----------



## vsimmons (Sep 21, 2007)

Also, remember after you hit stop to hold the lap/reset button for a few seconds, otherwise you won't save anything :thumbsup:


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

vsimmons said:


> Also, remember after you hit stop to hold the lap/reset button for a few seconds, otherwise you won't save anything :thumbsup:


I tested this out. Not the case.


----------



## I am Dirt (Jan 30, 2008)

Start/Stop begins and ends the recording of a ride. 

The Navigation control is seperate. 

I like that the two are not connected. There are many times where I ride to the official starting point of a ride. I like to record that without having it disturbed by the start and stop of the navigation of the actual ride. 

Pete


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

djg21 said:


> BTW, on an unrelated note, if anyone is looking for a GPS for the car, take a look at http://www.tvnav.com/nuvi650.htm. $295. I am not affiliated in any manner.


I've found that a Delorme GPS add-on to a laptop works great but the laptop is rather large for trying to navigate with. My wife hates being the table that the laptop sits on and it doesn't help that she is navigationally challenged so she is of no use there.

It sounds to me that the 705 works very similarly to my 305 with the added functionality of the maps and compatibility with power meter systems. I'm quite happy with my 305 but the 705 is a temptation for me right now.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Been playing with this some more. I'm still real happy with it, but confused as well about the different file types and how they work with the tool.

.crs seems to be the type that takes elevation data. Then you go to "training" and select your course. Now this is great and all, but you get no turn by turn directions except that it will tell you if you are off course. It also supports the training partner feature as well as giving you a reasonable estimate of completion time.

The .tcx files that you can put manually in to the 705 does give you turn by turn data but not the training partner and doesn't seem to give you a completion time estimate. Also you get no advanced elevation data with this, but the file size is much, much smaller. 

I'd like to get the best of both worlds. One thing I haven't done is load a course then load a "where to" which accesses the .tcx files. 

A .tcx seems to be a good choice obviously for a route you are unfamiliar with where a course is one that you've done before. 

Am I missing something here?


----------



## vsimmons (Sep 21, 2007)

It sort of feels like being an archeologist piecing together a lost civilization from a few pottery shards, right? Why couldn't they just put it in the manual? I love the unit, but boy howdy, this quest to figure everything out is tough, especially with nothing written down.


----------



## I am Dirt (Jan 30, 2008)

vsimmons said:


> It sort of feels like being an archeologist piecing together a lost civilization from a few pottery shards, right? Why couldn't they just put it in the manual? I love the unit, but boy howdy, this quest to figure everything out is tough, especially with nothing written down.


Yup! I guess they kinda rushed to market with it. Maybe they'll come out with better documentation down the road.... though that isn't likely. 

Pete


----------



## vsimmons (Sep 21, 2007)

We're breaking new ground here, and must not let this lack of existing data deter us from the quest. We can't let ourselves become discouraged or misjackified.


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

Is the manual .pdf file that is on Garmin's website more robust and address these topics?

Heck, Apple doesn't even include physical manuals for the iPod's, they have to be downloaded on their site.


----------



## I am Dirt (Jan 30, 2008)

Lt. said:


> Is the manual .pdf file that is on Garmin's website more robust and address these topics?
> 
> Heck, Apple doesn't even include physical manuals for the iPod's, they have to be downloaded on their site.


I think the manual on the web site and the one on the CD are the same.


----------



## LSchoux (Apr 1, 2004)

*Just ordered 705 ...*

Folks,

I just ordered it over a web-site in France. We'll see what arrives and how it works but I've been reading all your posts and I will be able to add the European perspective on the thing...

Seems like it's a solid tool for training. Since I only ride road-bike I should be comfy with maps etc...

Cheerio.


----------



## LSchoux (Apr 1, 2004)

scubad said:


> ...
> Over the next few weeks I'm going to run the computers side by side to compare settings. Calories will definitely not be the same, but it looks like the total ascent will be off as well.
> 
> ScubaD


Howdy,

Any comparison data collected ? I have the Polar as well and the 705 is on order so I am curious... Thx bro.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Has anyone done a comparison of the calorie calculation to a polar type computer? Someone in an above post mentioned that Garmin uses speed and distance to calculate calories, instead of HR. Is that true? How the heck could that be accurate??? What if you are doing lots of hills, etc.??? 
The 705 looks damn nice, but I'm wondering if I'm better off with a Polar 600...


----------



## bigbri (Dec 27, 2005)

I had an odd experience with my Garmin 605 last weekend. So far, I'm using it just for data collection; haven't gotten around to plugging in a route to follow or a training exercise. 
Last weekend, I was cruising along a neighbourhood street, heading out of the suburbs for a long ride, when I was passed by a group of about 30 cyclists. They took off ahead of me and all turned right at a T-intersection - the same intersection where I always turn left. But, suddenly, as I approached that intersection, the Garmin started telling me to turn right for some reason. I wonder if someone on the group ride had a 705 or 605 and somehow mine was piggybacking on their planned route. 
Anyone have an explanation for this?


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

I don't know this 100%, but I think it will use the HR data if you are using the HR strap and will estimate it if you are not using the strap.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

I've had my 705 for awhile and I think I'm able to give a good review.

The pros

-Very accurate data collection/capture. Extremely easy to get the data over to a laptop to use in any number of training software programs. 

-Maps are very easy to get from places like mapmyride and google maps that others put on for rallies and group rides and put into your computer.

-For using in a car for directions it's just big enough and useful enough (with the map package) for a portable navigation device. The only drawback is that it will change from the "directions" screen to a map screen at each upcoming turn which is irritating.

-Works perfect in a camping/hunting environment to "backtrack" , in fact, there is a mode setup just for this. Extremely easy to set Points of interest and waypoints out in the field. 


The Cons - 

The file formats are very hard to figure out and I have not seen a good explanation of what each are. TCX/GPX/CRS etc. Each seem to have a different purpose. From what I gather (could be dead wrong BTW) TCX carries turn-by-turn info without elevation, CRS carries no turn by turn, but has elevation, and GPX is the format that the unit will save a route with your HR/Speed/Cadence in for history. 

So CRS is the one if lets say you want to put in a rally. Except there is another major (and easily fixable flaw).

I'll explain:

Say you want to do a century ride in 5 hours. And you want it to tell you where you stand on a continuous basis through the ride based on time. Not possible. They are so married to this "virtual partner" that it will only tell you in feet/miles how far in front or behind you are to your goal. I'd love to have a "projected finishing time" field. It would be so easy to do, but the 705 does not support it. Instead you have to sort of extrapolate the in front/behind to a time. 

The second problem is when running a course the garmin only allows you to customize half of the screen to what you want freezing four fields which makes it hard to get things at-a-glance that you would want like cadence and heart rate. 

But if you are just going along a known activity it's really nice the features you can track. You can set two screens. I like having a screen with all the averages and then last lap data and then one screen with just simply speed/HR/cadence. 

When I save up the scrilla I plan on adding power, but probably not for awhile.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

wow, 10,000 page views.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I just searched Garmin's support site, looks like you were correct, it bases calories on speed/distance, not heart rate. Thus it will also not calculate calories on indoor workouts unless you have a speed sensor (available?) instead of GPS..


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

gibson00 said:


> I just searched Garmin's support site, looks like you were correct, it bases calories on speed/distance, not heart rate. Thus it will also not calculate calories on indoor workouts unless you have a speed sensor (available?) instead of GPS..


There is a speed sensor for the rear wheel with cadence.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

If you plan on using cadence, the cadence sensor is also the speed sensor. All you have to do is put a magent, supplied with the cadence/speed sensor, on your rear wheel. I was using the speed sensor on my 305 because it was a pain to guess when it would lose the satellite signal. I have been using the speed sensor with my 705 too, but it has never needed it because the GPS has worked flawlessly.

Regarding calories burned, is the exact number really that important, or would close enough be good enough? For me, calories burned is just one of those fields I look at after my ride and say, wow, that is interesting. Ultimately, performance items are what I am interested in while riding.


----------



## bigbri (Dec 27, 2005)

Message moved to place it was intended to go., sorry.


----------



## bigbri (Dec 27, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Regarding calories burned,
> 
> 
> > The 605 doesn't include a HRM (I already own two) and I have found the calories guestimated by the Garmin are way, way off, compared with what my Polar HRM determines. So if the 705 calories figure is based on speed and distance only, I'd consider that data very suspect.
> > fwiw


----------



## SM-Rider (May 2, 2007)

What is a good training software package that will work with the 705? I'm curious what people are using. (PC's please).


----------



## studiddy (Sep 27, 2005)

SM-Rider said:


> What is a good training software package that will work with the 705? I'm curious what people are using. (PC's please).


I'm interested in this as well. I just got my 305 a few days ago, but ordered a pair of 705s, with the hope that the inability to get lost will help me expand my riding horizons. With the 305 I have been using sport tracks and google maps, along with jetphoto, as I on occasion carry my camera with me, and I have found geotagging with these programs to be easy and pretty fun. Sport tracks is nice enough, but from the pictures I've seen of polar software it at least looks a whole lot cooler.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

You can use whatever software you want. There are tons of freeware and paywarez out that take the gpx data. My favorite thing to do is upload it to motion based. Seems to have the most features of all that I've found. Free to use for a limited number of data entries.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Honestly, I just use training center and an excel spreadsheet to monitor all my training. Outside of Training Peaks/WKO+, it's the best thing there is...and I've tried it all.

I had the 305 and now the 705, if anyone has specific questions they want to ask.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

gibson00 said:


> I just searched Garmin's support site, looks like you were correct, it bases calories on speed/distance, not heart rate. Thus it will also not calculate calories on indoor workouts unless you have a speed sensor (available?) instead of GPS..


Does it take elevation gain into the calculation? It seems to me that my 305 must as we do some short rides (40 miles out and back) with 6500 feet of gain and some of the same length that have little gain. If memory serves me, we see about three times the calory burn on the climbing rides.


----------



## graveldog (Aug 5, 2008)

I am an owner of the 305 for the past 1 1/2 years. I like it when it works properly;
1) the original unit had to be sent back (warranty) they ended up replacing it
2) the battery life stated 12 hours -can only muster up 7 on a century or longer rides
3) Garmin says you have to turn off the speed cadence sensor then you will get more battery time
4) 305 records where you have been - lots of data - elevation, HR, Speed, cadence..etc
5) I have gone through 4 bike mounts - the long tab eventually breaks off - now I strap a velcro strap to keep it secure. need redesign on the tab - simple item that frustrates me
6) Unit is very intuitive in operation and also has ability to customize screen displays
Would I buy another - Not sure - I like it a lot but it has som issues. 
From what I read the 705 has battery life up to 15 hours before needing to recharge Hope that is better than the promised 12 on the 305
1) best to buy the bundle with City maps. otherwise you will have a newer version of 305 w/ color screen. I heard the 605 is a glorified 305
2) City map suppose to give VG detailed NA paved and some gravel roads.
3) if you want the unit for Mtn biking you need to buy the Topo maps vs, City map
4) It can be used as GPS in the car for occasional use
5) 705 you can set up route if you have a cue sheet - it'll beep for your turns. So that means it can tell you where to go vs. 305 where you have been.
6) apparently it can merge signals(ANT tech.) to pick up Power Tap info. According to some forums the Garmin software on bike read out is better than the Power Tap read outs on the bike.
Polar is hinting a GPS cyling unit will be announced soon. Same like the 705 a lot of us are waiting for the early adapters to buy first and try. Only then will the mass buy into the hype of these new gadgets.
The bundle 705 is up there over $600+. In my opinion I would rather hold onto my 305 and buy a Power Tap to get wattage ($1500) put money towards the PT.
My only thoughts are will they set up the ANT tech in the future to accept info from the electronic Dii2 and the Campy shifting info. get the info in what gear and how long each ride you are in- your favorite gear for flat or hilly routes. More data on how many times you shifted - as if you needed that info (?).
I hope this helps for those techno weenies and the curious. Let me know if I am incorrect on some of my views.


----------



## graveldog (Aug 5, 2008)

forgot to mention - I also own a Polar 725x Iike it for all the info I can get to download after the ride. The best thing about the 725x is that you don't have to recharge watch battery all the time. It has recorded ride data for the past 2 years - so far have not had to replace battery. 
No GPS data on this unit. But P725x if you don't need GPS.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

From what I read the 705 has battery life up to 15 hours before needing to recharge Hope that is better than the promised 12 on the 305
1) best to buy the bundle with City maps. otherwise you will have a newer version of 305 w/ color screen. I heard the 605 is a glorified 305
2) City map suppose to give VG detailed NA paved and some gravel roads.
3) if you want the unit for Mtn biking you need to buy the Topo maps vs, City map
4) It can be used as GPS in the car for occasional use
5) 705 you can set up route if you have a cue sheet - it'll beep for your turns. So that means it can tell you where to go vs. 305 where you have been.
6) apparently it can merge signals(ANT tech.) to pick up Power Tap info. According to some forums the Garmin software on bike read out is better than the Power Tap read outs on the bike.
Polar is hinting a GPS cyling unit will be announced soon. Same like the 705 a lot of us are waiting for the early adapters to buy first and try. Only then will the mass buy into the hype of these new gadgets.
The bundle 705 is up there over $600+. In my opinion I would rather hold onto my 305 and buy a Power Tap to get wattage ($1500) put money towards the PT.
My only thoughts are will they set up the ANT tech in the future to accept info from the electronic Dii2 and the Campy shifting info. get the info in what gear and how long each ride you are in- your favorite gear for flat or hilly routes. More data on how many times you shifted - as if you needed that info (?).
I hope this helps for those techno weenies and the curious. Let me know if I am incorrect on some of my views.[/QUOTE]

1) No. The best is to buy the mapsource (city maps) north america CD so it's easily backed up, then load it onto your own xD card. xD cards do not have write protection. And, if you lose it, you're SOL. Also, there are still roads w/o the xD card being filled....but it's just the major ones. It still tells you the city you're in, etc.

3) There are still ways around this, but basically, yes. The Topo also has the city maps.

5) You can still make routes in the 305, but it has to be on the computer...not too good when you first get the cue sheet. I'd like to know how to program a route ON the 705, though...without the computer.

6) Not yet! CycleOps will be releasing that later this fall -- and an upgrade to ANT+ for all their current (non ANT+) powermeters. It does work with a few other power meters right now (SRM, quarq, iBike).


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I am Dirt said:


> I like the elevation profile screen too. It lets you see what hills are coming up.
> 
> Pete


I'm guessing you need to upload a course for you to be able to access the elevation profile screen?


----------



## jockohomo (Oct 9, 2008)

I can't imagine a company with worse support than Garmin.

I've had problems with my Edge 705. When Garmin changed the web site for the Garmin Connect recently, some of the old functionality disappeared. I had to classify EVERY ride as type "cycling" for my cadence to show up. I ride practically every day. This is a pain. It also freezes up when trying to download new rides (now called "runs" because obviously nobody with a Garmin device is expected to be riding a bike). When I talked to support about it, they said "yeah, we integrated two web sites, and it doesn't really work that well right now." Nice training on the customer support staff. How about Garmin not switch web sites until the old one works? How about reverting back to the old one after realizing that the new site sucks? 

My first problem was with the device itself was the Edge locking up. It would suddenly auto-pause the ride even if I was going 10 MPH or so. Nothing could be done to get it going again until you did a total reset of the ride. The support person directed me to get the latest version of the software for the unit. That stopped the freezing of the unit, but now the elevation is always wrong It always thinks that I am starting at 2,500 feet. I go into the Garmin support site, and it wants to know what my "Market Name" is. How the heck would I know? I'd like to ask the VP of Support, "what's my son's name?" He would surely ask, "how would I know?" "Exactly." I would reply. And then I would call him a moron. 

There is no useful data in the Garmin "knowledge base." I think it's appropriately named because it only contains a base amount of knowledge, like the Garmin VP of Marketing (likely being the one that suggested that "Market Name" and "Product Group" are terms that customers are thinking of when they are talking to their friends about Garmin). I search on what I would consider a useful phrase like "Edge 705 elevation problem" -- or even "Edge 705 Elevation." I get one lame article on "When I try Upgrading my Training Centre... blah blah blah..." no help.

Whoever is in charge of Support and Marketing at Garmin should really consider their products, their support, and their web site from the customer's point of view. Why would I ever care, no matter how rabid of a Garmin fan I were, what "Market Name" my product fits into within the Garmin line? To have this be a gate to getting support or answering questions is unbelievable. To have your support database be searched based on this type of gate is maddening. Go check out a real company's web site and see if you are similarly constrained. Answer is... you're not.

I want to like Garmin, but the product is very flakey, and Garmin's ability and willingness to help me is poor, and I can't see why after paying $700 for a bike GPS I cannot expect better support. Garmin should be bending over backwards making it easy for people like me to help myself - either by providing me the information I need to resolve my own issue, or enough information to allow me to know that I need to send the unit in for repairs.

I am very unhappy and unimpressed with Garmin and Garmin support. 

I have found much better support on this web site than I have with Garmin, either via the phone or on the web.


----------



## johngeorgeson (Oct 27, 2008)

*garmin305 705*

I had a 305 with several issues and Garmin was very accommadating. I was happy with Garmin just not the 305 that kept doing weird things. They eventually replaced the 305 with a 705 because they do not have 305s right now. They must have had some quality problems. None the less i really like both. I would recomend the 305 because the extra features of the 705 are not worth the money unless yo want the power tap info. A little less detailed map after the ride is what you get with the 305 vs a very detailed map after the ride with the 705 The 305 shows all the streets and the 705 shows the driveways you enter and how far.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

I just upgraded from the 305 to the 705, mainly to prepare for a powertap. Boy am I pleasently surprised. 

Did a 50 miler today with 5500 feet of climbing. I put in the summit of the climb and the turn around point doown the other side. No matter what screen I had up, the turn by turn would beep and give me instructions each time I came to a intersection or turn. I had not ridden this route before and it was good to keep track of the summit in actual distance---not just in elevation as I am accustomed to doing.

The screen is bigger in both directions and the speed readings seem to be more accurate and less impacted by trees. I had no auto pauses caused by the trees as I have had in the past with the 305. The first thing I noticed was how fast it locked on to the satellites--even indoors. The calorie burn calculations seem more realistic as well.

The joy stick is much easier to use to change screens (from 1 to 2) in the middle of a steep section than the buttons on the 305.

Garmins units have always been the easiest and most intuitive and this unit is no exception


----------



## MantaRay (Aug 3, 2008)

I've had the 605 for a couple months.
Zero problems. Like most electronics, some percentage will have problems. 
If you are in a low percentage Garmin will not put a full press on it....no company their size would. They've done some firmware updates....so they're not ignoring glitches. 
Is it perfect? Heck no. But give them credit for coming out with a bike-specific GPS.
It's like buying the first year of a car model...watch out!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I think I have had mine for about 6 months now, and I love it over the old Edge 305 I had. I had so many problems with the 305, that there were several occasions where I wanted to rip it off the bars during a ride and chuck it in a field. The 705 does everything the 305 does but better, and it does a couple extra things too (e.g., measures power, gives turn by turn directions, provides detailed riding maps and GPS maps).


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

OK I searched google, but cannot find it.

I did a route that was 110mi on Saturday. How do I get google earth or whatever make turn-by-turn directions of my route? I sure as hell don't want to do it by hand. 6hrs of riding = too many roads.

Right now, it's just a bunch of waypoints sitting in google earth.

Thanks


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

I've had a forerunner 305 for over 2 years now... love it, zero problems...(knocking on wood now) the 305 records all I want for a bike ride on the road.... and it is great for indoor training as well! 

I do have an etrex vista hcx for hiking trips and that works great for car or travel as well and no problems.... so no need for a 705.

Also I use motionbased which I really like, have not used the garmin connect, which MB will migrate to soon, and I have heard pretty much all bad about garmin connect, which I hope will be as good as MB when all is finished.


----------

